

PetitParser: Dynamic Grammars in Dart - tosh
https://github.com/petitparser/dart-petitparser

======
tauchunfall
This parser seems to be great.

I wonder if it has a similar decent parser error reporting like Parboiled [0]
for Java/Scala. I never used Parboiled much, because it doesn't (didn't?) work
somehow with Groovy. So I had to use an alternative with nearly inexistent
error reporting.

There are also more or less complete ports to Java, Smalltalk, TypeScript and
PHP.

[0]
[https://github.com/sirthias/parboiled/wiki/Features](https://github.com/sirthias/parboiled/wiki/Features)

~~~
vorg
> I never used Parboiled much, because it doesn't work somehow with Groovy

If a parser works with Scala, Java, Smalltalk, Typescript, and PHP, but not
with Groovy, then change your language, not the parser!

------
marvel_boy
Great. It's incredible how the little but amazing Smalltalk world produces
such a great quantity of innovations !

